

Reverse Network Effects: Why our large social networks may soon implode - sanguit
http://platformed.info/reverse-network-effects-why-scale-may-be-the-biggest-threat-facing-todays-social-networks/

======
sanguit
Money Quote:

One would expect that the bigger the network, the more value users derive from
it.

However, as networks scale, the value for users may drop for several reasons:

Connection: New users joining the online community may lower the quality of
interactions and increase noise/spam through unsolicited connection requests.

Content: The network may fail to manage the abundance of content created on it
and may fail to scale the curation of content created and the personalization
of the content served to users.

Clout: The network may get inadvertently biased towards early users and
promote them over users who join later.

